# Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Hey,

gestern hatte ich das Problem, dass, warum auch immer, ein Kurzschluss auf meinem Mainboard (Am RAM Anschluss) zu dessen Zerstörung geführt hat.
Ich habe mich in anderen Foren mit anderen Personen unterhalten, und er meinte, dass mein Netzteil alle meine Komponenten zerstört hat.
Außerdem meinte er, da es ein fertig PC ist, dass ich dem Hersteller mit einer Klage drohen solle, und den PC zurückschicken soll.
Aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob überhaupt alles kaputt ist. Denn meine SSD, die ich nachträglich ausgebaut habe, kann immernoch lesen/schreiben.


Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass mein Netzteil meine Hardware geschrottet hat?
hier sind nochmal die relevanten Daten:
Das Netzteil, was seiner Meinung nach alles gegrillt hat: http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/16...-550-Watt.html
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz 
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 7870 2048 MB, Saphire 

mfg, despeach


----------



## jamie (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Möglich ist es, da das aber zufällig nach dem Einbau des RAM-Riegels passiert ist, halte ich das als Ursache für wahrscheinlicher.
Warum nutz du eig. nicht den Thread weiter dafür: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/296955-ram-speicher-verkohlt.html ?


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



jamie schrieb:


> Möglich ist es, da das aber zufällig nach dem Einbau des RAM-Riegels passiert ist, halte ich das als Ursache für wahrscheinlicher.
> Warum nutz du eig. nicht den Thread weiter dafür: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/296955-ram-speicher-verkohlt.html ?


 
Weil es ein anderes Themengebiet ist, und mir keiner mehr dort antwortet


----------



## jamie (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Wieso anderes Themengebiet? Es geht doch in beiden Thread um exakt den gleichen Fall, oder hast du noch einen Rechner abgefackelt?


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

In diesen Thread geht es allgemein um die Frage, ob es wahrscheinlich ist, dass meine KOMPLETTE Hardware kaputt ist.
("Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass mein Netzteil meine Hardware geschrottet hat?"
Im vorherigen Thread GING es um die Frage, ob man ein Mainboard nach einem Kurzschluss noch irgendwie reparieren kann.
("Muss ich nun ein neues Mainboard kaufen, oder kann man dieses noch irgendwie reparieren? ")


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Da hilft nur einzeln testen..

Wenn dein PC aber ohne Probleme funktioniert, dann ist nix anderes Kaputt.

Welches Netzteil hast du denn?


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Da hilft nur einzeln testen..
> 
> Wenn dein PC aber ohne Probleme funktioniert, dann ist nix anderes Kaputt.
> 
> Welches Netzteil hast du denn?


 
Steht doch oben
(Ultron Silent Force UN550S 550 Watt - Preis ab €35,29 - CHIP Online)


----------



## Arino (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Also wenn es in beiden Freds das selbe PC ist, dann behaupte ich mal 1. dass du durch den Leienhaften RAM-Tausch deinen PC geschrottet hast, und 2. das schon echt dreist wäre deinem Netzteil die schuld dafür zu geben um dem Hersteller dann auch noch mit dem Anwalt zu drohen 
Dein Link zum Netzteil funktioniert nicht (zumindest nicht bei mir) und mal angenommen dass dein Netzteil evtl was mit dem Kurzschluss zu tun gehabt hat dann kann es möglich sein dass dein Netzteil alles gegrillt hat ja.
Meines Erachtens nach sieht das aber eher nach Folgeschäden des Ramtausches aus. 
Man macht keinen PC an wenn man nicht weiß ob der RAM-Riegel nicht richtig drinn ist, denn dass "verkohlen" ist auch nichts anderes als ein Kurzschluss 



deSpeach schrieb:


> Steht doch oben
> (Ultron Silent Force UN550S 550 Watt - Preis ab €35,29 - CHIP Online)


 
Ja das Netzteil ist der aller letzte scheiß auf gut deutsch  aber auch nur im besten und aller gutestem deutsch was geht )


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



deSpeach schrieb:


> Steht doch oben
> (Ultron Silent Force UN550S 550 Watt - Preis ab €35,29 - CHIP Online)


 
Der Link oben geht nicht^^

Und ja, das Netzteil ist echt der letzte Dreck.
Wenn dir da nur der RAM + Board kaputt gegangen ist hast du echt glück gehabt. Ich würde mal einzeln prüfen, ob alles noch geht.


----------



## Combi (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

ach du bist der,der den ram eingebaut hat,wo die graka im weg war und deshalb der ram nicht so passte mit der verriegelung?! 
omg,würde mal sagen,bei einer klage gegen den hersteller,bekommste ne gegenklage wegen vortäuschen falscher tatsachen und dummheit.
das wird ganz sicher nach hinten losgehn...die sehen ja,was defekt ist und warum.
tja wenn man keine ahnung hat,finger weg...selbst schuld....
und hör auf,threads zu erstellen,die eh keinen sinn haben...
geh zu nem computerhändler,lass das ding checken.
isses kaputt,tausch es gegen nen gameboy ein,daran kannste nix kaputt machen...OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Ich habe nirgendswo behauptet, dass das Netzteil daran schuld war. - Noch habe ich nicht vorgehabt dem Onlineshop mit einer Anzeige zu drohen.
Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe.
Ich war mir lediglich wegen einer Aussage aus einem anderem Forum unsicher, und wollte nochmal ein paar Meinungen mehr sammeln.

Und ich weiß, dass es meine Schuld war, dass mein Mainboard hinüber ist. 
Nur nachdem die Person mit der ich geschrieben habe mich plötzlich nach meinem Netzteil gefragt habe, und dann meinte, dass wahrscheinlich all meine PC Komponenten dahin waren, war ich mir schon ziemlich unsicher, weil meine SSD ja funktioniert. Und deswegen wollte ich, wie oben beschrieben, ein paar Meinungen mehr sammeln.
DESWEGEN dieser Thread.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Der, der gesagt hat, hat anscheinend keinen blassen Schimmer 
Welches "Forum" war das denn?


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Der, der gesagt hat, hat anscheinend keinen blassen Schimmer
> Welches "Forum" war das denn?


 
Ich kannte ihn schon vorher und es war mehr ein Chat.
Außerdem weiß ich, dass er beruflich PC´s verkauft.
Er meinte ich soll ihn zurückschicken und den Hersteller mit einer Anzeige drohen aufgrund einer "Elbensgefahr" im Bezug auf das Netzteil (Frag mich nicht was das heißt)


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



deSpeach schrieb:


> Ich kannte ihn schon vorher und es war mehr ein Chat.
> Außerdem weiß ich, dass er beruflich PC´s verkauft.


Beruflich PC's verkaufen heißt nicht umbedingt, dass man sich damit auskennt...



deSpeach schrieb:


> Er meinte ich soll ihn zurückschicken und den Hersteller mit einer Anzeige drohen aufgrund einer "Elbensgefahr" im Bezug auf das Netzteil (Frag mich nicht was das heißt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man am Netzteil spart, dann ist das das eigene verschulen und nicht dem des Netzteilherstellers.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Ich frag mich gerade, wie man ein Board durch falschen RAM Einbau zerstören kann. Ich habs versucht aber nie geschafft...

Daher würde ich ganz ehrlich erst einmal eine RMA mit Hinweis auf dieses Video einleiten:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MkBIXiHAqo

€dit: Und den Link kannst noch mal hinterher werfen...


----------



## jamie (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Ich glaub das soll Lebensgefahr heißen


----------



## Kerkilabro (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



Combi schrieb:


> ach du bist der,der den ram eingebaut hat,wo die graka im weg war und deshalb der ram nicht so passte mit der verriegelung?!
> omg,würde mal sagen,bei einer klage gegen den hersteller,bekommste ne gegenklage wegen vortäuschen falscher tatsachen und dummheit.
> das wird ganz sicher nach hinten losgehn...die sehen ja,was defekt ist und warum.
> tja wenn man keine ahnung hat,finger weg...selbst schuld....
> ...



Hinter jedem Kommentarfenster sitzt ein Mensch (Normalfall), bitte etwas mehr Respekt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



Arino schrieb:


> 2. das schon echt dreist wäre deinem Netzteil die schuld dafür zu geben um dem Hersteller dann auch noch mit dem Anwalt zu drohen


In diesem Falle muss ich widersprechen...

Wenn das Netzteil von halbwegs brauchbarer Qualität wäre, würde ich dir zustimmen.
Bei einem Netzteil von minderer Qualität, von dem wir hier gerade reden, würde ich den Händler ordentlich auf die Füße treten wollen. Völlig egal, ob der Schaden jetzt vom Netzteil verursacht wurde (was hier auch nicht unwahrscheinlich ist), oder nicht...

Wenn man jetzt in solchen Fällen sich NICHT beim Händler meldet, wegen des Netzteiles und den ordentlich nervt (=Kosten verursacht), werden die nie aufhören solch einen Käse zu verbauen...


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Wir reden einander vorbei, kann das sein?
- Ist jetzt auch egal. Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das Netzteil die komplette Hardware kaputt machen kann.


----------



## jamie (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Theoretisch ja, aber was nützt Theorie, wenn DEIN Fall anders aussieht?


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Dann kann ich doch beruhigt sein, denn dann ist wahrscheinlich der Rest meiner Hardware noch intakt, oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Das kann dir keiner garantieren. Du müsstest schon alles einzeln testen.

Das Mainboard hängt an praktisch allen Komponenten, wenn da ein Kurzer drauf ist, kann es schon sein, dass zum Beispiel die CPU oder die Grafikkarte mit über den Jordan geht.
Als Beispiel: Du hast einen Kurzen im RAM-Slot gehabt -> Das könnte zum Beispiel den RAM-Controller in deiner CPU gegrillt haben, da diese Leiterbahnen mit der CPU verbunden sind. Es muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Das mache ich dann wahrscheinlich am Montag


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Da hatte ich doch ganz am Anfang schon zu geraten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Legacyy schrieb:


> Da hilft nur einzeln testen..
> Wenn dein PC aber ohne Probleme funktioniert, dann ist nix anderes Kaputt.
> Welches Netzteil hast du denn?


----------



## deSpeach (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Es war auch ganz am Anfang schon klar, dass ich es machen werde.


----------



## Schkaff (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

jetz lasst doch mal den armen kerle in ruh, der tut mir schon fast leid. Wie schon gesagt gibts 2 möglichkeiten:

-reklamieren, was im besten Fall mit Ernüchterung einhergeht. Vergiss mal ganz schnell das mit der Klage. Der Wert von deiner, von dir geschrotteten, Hardware, steht in keinerlei Korrelation zu den potenziellen Verfahrenskosten, verursacht von Winkelandvokaten und Prüfingenieuren (die sich nebenbei gemerkt allesamt bei den Schadenskosten ins Fäustchen lachen)
-neues MB/Ram besorgen wofür in etwa 130+- je nach austattung fällig werden. 

...sollte klar sein was tun ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*



deSpeach schrieb:


> Wir reden einander vorbei, kann das sein?


Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Punkt ist: Das ist 'nen kompletter Rechner, der von einem Händler zusammengeschraubt wurd und daher kann man nur raten: Alles raus nehmen, was von dir stammt und das Teil dahin schicken, wo es her kam -> RMA beantragen.



deSpeach schrieb:


> - Ist jetzt auch egal. Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das Netzteil die komplette Hardware kaputt machen kann.


 Bei einem halbwegs brauchbaren Markengerät, das von einem großen Hersteller gefertigt wurde, ist das relativ unwahrscheinlich.
Bei dem ganzen Billig Schrott, bei dem man alle Abkürzungen genommen hat, die man nehmen kann, ist es möglich...

Das Problem bei solch billig Schrott Netzteilen bzw Rechnern generell ist, dass die Leute meinen selbst dran rumfummeln zu müssen.

Das führt dann dazu, dass der ganze Rechner zwar schrott ist, der Händler den aber nie wieder sieht und daher meint, dass sein ultra billiger Schrot eine niedrigere RMA hätte als z.B. ein be quiet Netzteil.
Natürlich, wenn die Leute keine Anstalten machen, diesen Mist zu reklamieren und das lieber selbst austauschen...

Und das ist IMO das eigentliche Problem. Daher muss ich dir raten: *Wende dich an den Händler, der dir diesen Eimer verkauft hat!*
Und schiebe es aufs Netzteil...


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurzschluss zerstört komplette Hardware?!*

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Kurzschluss mehr als das Board zerstört hat. Vor der CPU und Grafikkarte liegen nochmal Spannungswandler, die aus +/-12V ~1,0 - 1,4V machen.
Und die sind nochmal mit Spulen und Kondensatoren gedrosselt / zwischengespeichert.

Du könntest damit anfangen und schaun, ob die Kondensatoren ausgelaufen sind und die Kontakte (z.B. zur Grafikkarte) angeschmort sind.

Aber letztlich hilft nur jedes Bauteil in einem System mit intakten Komponenten zu testen.


----------

